# Tyres (Original vs Fake)



## miky348 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi,

Have to replace Dunlop tyres on my vehicle. 

Quotes:
- Al-Futtaim: aed 1000/- (GCC/UAE model, RFID)
- orangeauto.ae: aed 700/- (Had a 20min chat with the Manager, claims anything less is fake)
- stopandgouae.com: aed 450/-
- prestotyres.ae: aed 450/-
- Called few other places in Al-Qouz & Deira and got pricing between aed 650-500

The above price includes: Fitting, balancing, Nitrogen, 3D-alignment. Also they are all 2017 model.

1. What do you guys think?
2. Has anyone tried StopandGoUAE?
3. Tips/Suggestions/Recommendations?

Thanks
Miky


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Well the main dealers will always charge top dollar - best avoided. Have you tried just going to one of the petrol stations that has a tyre fitting service?


----------



## miky348 (Sep 23, 2010)

Chocoholic said:


> Well the main dealers will always charge top dollar - best avoided. Have you tried just going to one of the petrol stations that has a tyre fitting service?


Checked. So far aed 450/- is the cheapest.

Concerns:
1. Are the tyres fake OR original?
2. GCC/UAE model OR parallel import?


----------



## dime06 (Dec 28, 2014)

Never compromise on Tyre's , I personally check 2 things...

RFID STICKER:

Using ESMA app scan QR code and cross check details - and then destroy the sticker after tyre installation, some tyre sellers remove stickers while installing tyres and then paste them to non compliant tyres

DATE: 

Tyres shipments comes every quarter so 2017 1st qtr tyres will be cheaper then 3rd qtr 2017 tyre

A 50% difference between 2 retailers.. I will be extra careful with cheaper one


----------

